# Terra Zero root tabs



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Is anyone familiar with these? Apparently widely used in Europe but not so much in the U.S. and Canada. I think they`re made by a company called Elos.

Any info would be great.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

No experience with them. I don't think that company sells in the US.

What are you looking for?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's their website:

http://www.eloseurope.com

I've seen their website before but never seen their products here in Switzerland. If you look at the packaging and some of the products, sort of reminds one of the ADA products!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's the website info on the TerraZero:

"ELOS TerraZero is the modern long-term granular fertilizer to be used during the bottom set-up.
Tropical streams and ponds are particularly rich in minerals. The presence of these substances facilitates and improves the growth of the swamp and water plants. In order to set up and keep a natural biotope in our own aquarium, it is necessary to match the same mineral concentration found in tropical river, imitating the natural fertilizing sources, regarding the consistence as well as the release of minerals.
Most of the traditional bottom fertilizers release the requested minerals too low or too fast and not constantly creating problems to the aquarium balance.
ELOS TerraZero is the first natural aquatic plants booster, using the osmosis delivery system in a unique blend: this is the new generation technology for the release of plants nutrients.

Scientific well-thought formulation its use helps to meet the natural characteristics of the water of tropical rivers.

* osmoses delivery system: prevents over-fertilization by slow-release
* respects the delicate chemical balance in the soft freshwater
* does not disturb the ph value
* does not release nitrate and phosphate
* regulates the natural growth of your aquarium plants, prolonging the life of these"

I get scared when I see phrases like "osmoses delivery system". Brings me visions of Pulcher and company!

On the other hand, not having tried any of their products, I cannot comment on the quality.

But they do have nice packaging


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

*What are you looking for?*

I have the chance to get some for pretty cheap.

*I get scared when I see phrases like "osmoses delivery system". *

Me too!

Thanks for the info. I`ll see what they end up up going for in the auction. Maybe I`ll try them.


----------

